# Protocolo de comunicacion y Terminal



## tesla (Mar 24, 2012)

Buen dia, tengo una duda que no he podido aclarar, sigo la carrera de ing. electronica y me estoy especializando en automatizacion industrial, y en lo que corresponde a comunicacion industrial hay varios protocolos de comunicacion (ethernet, profibus, devicenet, modbus, contronet, etc.
Y para cada protocolo hay uno o mas de un conector correspondiente (rj45, rs485, usb, serial, etc) Para esto muchas veces se usan conversores (rs232 a rs485, de usb a rj45, etc)

La duda que no puedo satisfacer completamente es: segun el protocolo que conector le corresponde es decir, he visto que para modbus y profibus usan rs485 pero no se si usen otros protocolos de comunicacion. Lo mismo para el caso de rj45.

Cualquier dato sobre los terminales o los protocolos, en realidad cualquier informacion me ayudaria ya que he agotado todas las paginas de internet para resolver mi duda.


----------



## albertoxx (Mar 24, 2012)

El protocolo es solo como la computadora, microcontrolador, televisor, vhs etc.  interpretan la informacion que reciben y son idependientes del conector. Lo que si es que solo ciertos conectores son compatibles con ciertos protocolos dependiendo de la cantidad de hilos(cables) que usen por ejemplo el protocolo ethernet funciona con BNC(2 hilos coaxial) RJ45(8hilos)  o sea que puedes digamos utilizar un conector que tenga al menos 8 hilos digamos como el de las impresoras y hacer que por ese conector vaya el protocolo ethernet (solo que no tendrias como conectarlo a la compu) salvo digamos te fabricaras un conversor, es como el rj45 se puede usar para cualquier protocolo que necesite enviar o recibir informacion en menos o 8 hilos.  En resumen protocolo = forma que se envian los datos(software); conector=forma fisica de la coneccion;


----------



## tesla (Mar 26, 2012)

Entonces usando mi cable de impresora puedo fabricar un cable ethernet-usb, habra algun link para hacer ese tipo de cable?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 26, 2012)

Exacto, puedes hacerlo, solo debes tener en cuenta que fabricaras un cable que no servirá para una impresora, mucho menos para una comunicacion Ethernet y ni soñar con transmitir algo por USB, pero puedes hacerlo perfectamente.

Amigo *tesla*, si al menos hubieras informado que quieres gobernar, con que tasa de datos, a que distancia  y con qué nivel de seguridad, tal tez... tal vez.... podríamos aventurar una idea....

Don Nicola Tesla debe estar revolcandose en la tumba.

.-


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 26, 2012)

tesla dijo:


> Entonces usando mi cable de impresora puedo fabricar un cable ethernet-usb, habra algun link para hacer ese tipo de cable?


Hola...poder puedes pero es como quererse fabricar un mouse hoy en día... a menos que sea algo "especial" te saldrá mas económico  rápido comprar lo que ya hay en el mercado que fabricar algo. Mira acá http://computacion.mercadolibre.com.ar/redes/adaptador-usb-a-ethernet-rj45 el costo ronda alrededor de los U$A6 en adelante y conseguir los IC mas los conectores mas etc te saldrá mucho mas. 

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## albertoxx (Mar 26, 2012)

En la practica si, digamos le quitas los conectores a tu cable de impresora y conseguis 2 conectores RJ45 y usas de los 24 hilos(cables) del cable de impresora  usas 8 y listo ya tenes tu cable de red ethernet, si es el USB de los 24 usas 4 te sobran 20!.  Ahora ya para usos practicos y reales no vas a encontrar un convertidor de puerto paralelo a ethernet por que en el caso de la computadora ella si discrimina que protocolo usa con cada puerto o sea que en el LPT1 espera que exista una impresora(o algo compatible) en el de Video un monitor o proyector, en el USB la misma historia.  Aunque hay adaptadores que te permiten cambiar de tipo de conector como por ejemplo los que se usan para conectar tu compu que tiene el conector USB-A a tu celular que tiene el conector digamos USBMINI-A

Me explico?


----------



## tesla (Mar 26, 2012)

Si ya voy viendo algo mas claro, el dato es este tengo un plc con puerto ethernet rj45 y quiero comunicarlo con mi compu, podria hacerlo con un cable directo rj45 en los dos extremos pero quisiera saber si puedo hacerlo por usb en ese caso lo dudo ya que me imagino debo tener en cuenta que cables son de transmision, etc o bien la configuracion de los cables segun el protocolo.
Entonces no podria simplemente hacerlo de usb y rj45 (uno en cada extremo) de plc a pc verdad?
Necesito un conversor, de mi pc al conversor uso mi cable de impresora, y del conversor al plc uso mi cable ethernet?


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 26, 2012)

tesla dijo:


> Si ya voy viendo algo mas claro, el dato es este tengo un plc con puerto ethernet rj45 y quiero comunicarlo con mi compu, podria hacerlo con un cable directo rj45 en los dos extremos pero quisiera saber si puedo hacerlo por usb en ese caso lo dudo ya que me imagino debo tener en cuenta que cables son de transmision, etc o bien la configuracion de los cables segun el protocolo.
> Entonces no podria simplemente hacerlo de usb y rj45 (uno en cada extremo) de plc a pc verdad?
> Necesito un conversor, de mi pc al conversor uso mi cable de impresora, y del conversor al plc uso mi cable ethernet?



Aunque fui ignorado totalmente lo que necesitas es lo que yo ya te indique en el post anterior.
No importa la conexión que hagas con tu cable o que ficha uses en los extremos lo que si es primordial que las cosas que conectas sean compatibles y lo hagas según las especificaciones/requerimientos de la norma de conectividad y un BUS USB no es igual a una red ethernet ni a un centronic(puerto paralelo LPT) o  un RS232(puerto serie) por lo tanto requiere un adaptador (adaptador ethernet a USB en tú caso)mas allá de la ficha o cable.
Buena suerte.

Ric.


----------



## tesla (Mar 26, 2012)

Ric, entiendo bien. Entonces puedo usar convertidores de bus, de usb a serie, de ethernet a serie, etc. Como tambien puedo usar pasarelas de protocolos como de modbus a mpi, modbus a canbus, etc. verdad?


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 26, 2012)

tesla dijo:


> Ric, entiendo bien. Entonces puedo usar convertidores de bus, de usb a serie, de ethernet a serie, etc. Como tambien puedo usar pasarelas de protocolos como de modbus a mpi, modbus a canbus, etc. verdad?




Generalmente ya vienen circuitos integrados "dedicados" para funciones especificas de conversión de acuerdo a distintos requerimientos o se inter conectan un par para solucionar problemas de compatibilidad como por ejemplo el MAX485 al MAX232 que convierte de RS485 a RS232 o el MAX232 y el FT232 que convierten el BUS USB a RS232.
Te reitero a no ser algo muy especifico ese tipo de conversión/adaptación es conveniente comprar lo ya echo dado que generalmente los IC están en formato SMD y la realización "casera" de dichos circuitos a la larga salen mas costosos y con resultados no siempre satisfactorios.

Ric.


----------



## albertoxx (Mar 27, 2012)

tesla dijo:


> Si ya voy viendo algo mas claro, el dato es este tengo un plc con puerto ethernet rj45 y quiero comunicarlo con mi compu, podria hacerlo con un cable directo rj45 en los dos extremos pero quisiera saber si puedo hacerlo por usb en ese caso lo dudo ya que me imagino debo tener en cuenta que cables son de transmision, etc o bien la configuracion de los cables segun el protocolo.
> Entonces no podria simplemente hacerlo de usb y rj45 (uno en cada extremo) de plc a pc verdad?
> Necesito un conversor, de mi pc al conversor uso mi cable de impresora, y del conversor al plc uso mi cable ethernet?


No se mucho sobre los plc pero si tu plc utiliza el conector rj45 para TCP/IP y lo quieres conectar al USB de tu compu lo mas cercano que podes hacer es comprar una tarjeta de red usb asi tu PLC a la tarjeta y tu tarjeta por USB a la compu, directamente no se puede hacer la conversion por que estas mesclando peras con manzanas.


----------



## Goeth (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola que tal, esta publicación me a parecido interesante por que yo tengo un proyecto en marcha con un convertidor de serial rs 485 a ethernet, pero se poco de elecetronica y hay dudas ke no eh conseguido despejar. Si alguno de ustedes me podría decir cuales son los tipos de protocolos de comunicación industrial le estaría muy agradecido.


----------

